# Una ayudita con modificacion de circuito de guitarra electrica



## alkon6 (Abr 25, 2009)

hola que tal! siento molestarlos esta ves pero tengo una duda con respecto al siguiente tema:
veran tengo una guitarra hiundai modelo ? es algo antigüita pero la quiero modificar. solamente tiene una pastilla humbucker, un potenciometro de volumen de b50k y un switch (on/off) FIG. 1 . ¡ahora! viene lo importante; le quiero poner un potenciometro mas potente 250k; ¡ ahora ! la pregunta es ¿afectaría en algo el funcionamiento de la guitarra? ¿tengo que hacer alguna modificacion el el cableado.. espero y me puedan ayudar....


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

¿Y qué esperás lograr con el cambio de potenciómetro?
No va a haber ninguna diferencia entre las dos configuraciones.

Saludos


----------



## alkon6 (Abr 25, 2009)

en realidad solo queria saber si se produciria algun cambio. en el sonido de la guitarra.. nose tal ves una señal mas clara o un sonido mas claro... tu que opinas.......


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2009)

No, no vas a tener diferencias.

El potenciómetro sólo te va a hacer variar el volumen, pero no te va a modificar la señal. Si el que tenés estuviera roto o hiciera ruido, entonces sí vas a notar diferencias. Pero ese es el único caso.

Aclaro que etamos habalndo de reemplazar un pote lineal por otro también lineal. Si cambiamos por uno logrítmico, cambia la curva de respuesta, aunque, de nuevo, no cambiará el sonido.

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

El potenciómetro es solo una resistencia variable. Si le pusieras uno de mayor tamaño, lo único que arias sería subir o bajar el volumen.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola Alkon. ¿En serio ése es el circuito de tu guitarra? ¡Es un disparate! ¿Es original o alguien metió mano? Disculpame, no es de mala onda, es que no lo puedo creer, dudo que Hyundai, que es un fabricante con muchos años de experiencia ponga eso en una guitarra.
Re-confirmá que el pote es de ! 50k ¡¡¡ Por lo que veo la llave debe ser de corte (mute) , ¿no?
Un abrazo.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

porque el potenciometro tiene 4 patitas ? no vienen con 3 nomas ? disculpen mi ignorancia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 26, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> porque el potenciometro tiene 4 patitas ? no vienen con 3 nomas ? disculpen mi ignorancia



La cuarta pata no es "una pata", sino que es un cable soldado a la carcasa del pote para ponerla a masa y blindarlo frente a interferencias que se meten cuando tocás el pote con la mano (a mí eso nunca me funcionó, pero por ahí hay algunos usuarios que dicen que han solucionado muchos problemas haciendolo...)

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

Ah ...  sí la verdad no parece ser muy util , ademas la mayoria de los potenciometros tienen el "manguito" de plastico para que no interfiera el operador, saludos


----------



## alkon6 (Abr 27, 2009)

grasias por sus consejos me son de mucha ayuda y les recuerdo que esta es una lira algo viejita a lo mejor por eso es el circuito asi... lo checare de todas maneras grasias por su ayuda........


----------



## alkon6 (Abr 28, 2009)

hola que tal men.. mira recuerdas que hace unos dias les pedí ayuda sobre el tema sobre un circuito de guitarra https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/189704/ entonces como ya se habra dado cuenta que la guitarra que intento modificar solamente tiene una pastilla y un potenciometro que es de volumen, ok bueno; lo que intento hacer es, integrarle un potenciometro de tono, y buscando en la web me encontre con este circuito. 






 entonces recurro a ustedes ya que tengo una duda con respecto a los potenciometros que marca la imagen, como verá estos son de 500 k, entonces los que ha tenido la guitarra han sido potenciometros de 50k ; entonces la pregunta es ¿podre utilizar esta misma conexion con potenciometros de 50k sin que afecte en algo el sonido de la guitarra? ¿los condensadores me responderan igual con pot de 50k ? le agradeseria mucho y me pueda ayudar. saludos.


----------



## J M Fahey (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola Alkon. Como ya te había comentado antes, el circuito que tenía tu guitarra era un disparate. Armá el que conseguiste en la Net que es "de verdad" y seguramente el original. Como podés ver, nada que ver con el otro. Hacelo igual, el pote de 50K no te sirve para nada. Suerte.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 29, 2009)

alkon6,yo en tu caso modificaria esa guitarra segun el ckto.de una ''famosa y usada por famosos'',entonces,visita:  http://www.fender.com/support/wiring_diagrams_parts_lists.php   encontraras una enorme cant.de renombradas guitarras y sus circuitos internos.


----------



## alkon6 (Jul 22, 2009)

otra ves por aca! veran tengo otro problema no eh podido conseguir los capacitores
 0.02 uF y el 0.001 uF y mi pregunta es; ¿habra otra posibilidad de utilizar otro metodo con diferentes capacitores ? que dicen espero sus respuesta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2009)

alkon6 dijo:
			
		

> otra ves por aca! veran tengo otro problema no eh podido conseguir los capacitores
> 0.02 uF y el 0.001 uF y mi pregunta es; ¿habra otra posibilidad de utilizar otro metodo con diferentes capacitores ? que dicen espero sus respuesta



Adonde vivís? Por que esos capacitores son de los mas comunes del planeta! Tenes que ir a la casa de electrónica y pedir capacitores de 1 NANOFARADIO (1nF) que es el de 0.001uF y de 22 NANOFARADIOS (22nF) que es el de 0.02uF. Si no tienen esos capacitores....estas listo, por que dificilmente tengan otros...


----------



## J M Fahey (Jul 24, 2009)

Hola Alkon, imprimí o dibujá grande y claro el primer esquema que encontraste (el de los 2 potes de 500K Log) , llevalo al comercio de electrónica y mostráselo al empleado. Al lado de los valores escritos poné los valores como te los escribió EZavalla, es la forma más "técnica" de pedirlos.
Si no tienen nada en el comercio, pediles 1 kilo de papas y 1 de zanahorias, porque es mejor que se dediquen a la verdulería. Suerte y contanos cómo te fue.


----------



## dcarrerab (Ago 3, 2009)

que tal amigos, disculpen la molestia , tengo una guitarra medio pirata de 3 pastillas y quisiera saber ci alguien sabe algun circuito bueno para esta guitarra con dos potenciometros para tono y uno de volumen, para lograr un buen sonido, y ademas la distancia a la que debben estar los microfonos de las cuerdas (porque la guitarra esta desarmada)les agradesco mucho....


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2009)

Si la guitarra es mala, por mas potenciómetro que le pongas, va a seguir sonando mal. En todo caso, si solo deseas ponerle los dos controles, ya tienes uno mas arriba. Podrías haber buscado antes de preguntar cualquier cosa.


----------



## elmario (Ago 8, 2009)

http://www.guitarraonline.com.ar/index.php?sec=lapedalera/articulos&titulo=Articulos&bg=101010


----------

